# Lets Buy Canadian and help ourselves.



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks...
I think it would be a good idea if we got together and posted some good Canadian products that we can buy
in our day to day lives.
All things being equal, I would much rather buy Canadian given a choice.

My problem is that I really don't know too many Canadian products that I can look out for.
Not saying they don't exist...just that I might not know that a certain product is made in Canada.

In the last few months , I have been buying Ontario tomatoes on the vine from Costco.
Choosing Ontario grown over the USA tomatoes seems like a good idea.

Lets build a nice list of Canadian products that we can all look out for when in need.

G.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think this is a great idea. I am trying to buy local produce more and more. Can't think of any "Canadian" products per se but I'm open to shopping at home.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The Godin family of guitars. There are quite a few Canadian pickup winders and pedal makers.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

At this time of year, local farmer's markets are a great way to support local farmers. Hey, its a start.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A while ago I searched for and found Canadian made socks at Zellers before it was shut down. The socks are still good but I may be forced to visit Walmart and see if Canadian socks are on the shelves. If and when I have a choice, I am willing to pay marginally more for Canadian sourced products. I avoid Chinese packaged frozen foods. I used to frequent Home Hardware Stores before they closed in my area.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I avoid 99% of chinese packaged foods. No reason our food needs to come from tht far away.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I buy Canadian products when I can. That at times is kind of hard to do. Mostly fresh food products. Somethings like Coca Cola is bottled about 2 miles from here, the meat on the table is grown on Canadian farms. When I drank it was Canadian beer. The Tequila wasn't Canadian but I bought it here. I do buy local....not on or off the internet. I support local merchants and help pay local wages. I realize that part of the money I spend does end up going out of country but there's nothing I can do about that. If I could I'd still buy GWG products....they made a good fitting jeans. One of the trucks I had was a '55 Merc....with a maple leaf on the grill.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I went to the local farmers market recently, and was disappointed to find vegetable prices greater than what they sell in the grocery store. It's reasonable for the farmer to increase their margin when selling direct, but their overpricing turned me from going back.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

For years I ONLY bought Canadian. Then when the last recession hit and killed the auto parts suppliers in the auto industry I changed. For years I supported Canadian business, bought and paid more for Canadian products etc only to see these people I supported buying imported into Canada vehicles. It's kind of a slap in the face. Now that I'm almost retired I'm very happy going to Walmart to shop. I do support my local farmers though.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Godin family of guitars. There are quite a few Canadian pickup winders and pedal makers.


Yorkville/Traynor is a Canadian company, though some of their stuff is made offshore. Radial Engineering makes some great DIs and pre-amps.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I try and buy locally produced goods whenever possible. But it's very difficult. Even produce in grocery store seems to mostly come from the U.S. and middle/South America.
i don't show particular loyalty to Canadian retailers that do nothing other than resell foreign products. To me, that's not "buying Canadian", it's simply supporting hypocrites. Dollarama is the best example of that, but they're no different from many others. But at least Dollarama doesn't pretend to be something it isn't and waving the buy Canadian flag in our faces.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When I lived in the East Kootenays in BC, I was shocked to find that there was no produce from the area in the grocery store.
I was all from the states, or foreign countries and Creston was a days drive away.
All the produce from Creston was sold into the states.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

In the summertime we buy all our fruits and vegetables from local farmer's markets. A bit more expensive than at the grocery store but the stuff is fresh and I find it tastes better. I also don't trust grocery stores just because they have a local sign next to the produce. The stuff never looks as fresh as at the local farmer's market.

Other than that it is more difficult to find Canadian made items. Most of our furniture is Canadian made. A couple of my guitars are. Some clothes, linen and towels also made in Canada. Some hand tools but beyond that it is a bit harder to find.

I do try and buy from Canadian merchants if I can find it and usually I do. I haven't ordered from the USA for a while except for a pedal I could not find in Canada.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

When I was growing up, my mother used to travel to Montreal several times a year to pick out & order clothing for the store she worked at. Montreal was where almost all the clothing sold in Canada was made. What ever happened to that industry? Did it just wither and die? is there anything left at all?

I try and avoid Walmart, try to buy Canadian or local when ever I can. What scares me is when I start reading labels at the grocery store and see "product of China" etc. It's hard to believe they importing food.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Found this site. https://www.buycanadianfirst.ca/home

Edit: Upon looking over the site it appears to be mostly links to online retailers. I was expecting more of a brand name list.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GWN! said:


> Found this site. https://www.buycanadianfirst.ca/home


I checked the site....all links, very limited and most of the items I wouldn't buy anyway.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> When I lived in the East Kootenays in BC, I was shocked to find that there was no produce from the area in the grocery store.
> I was all from the states, or foreign countries and Creston was a days drive away.
> All the produce from Creston was sold into the states.


Just wondering where and when you lived in the Kootenays that Creston was a days drive away. From what I remember there were not many large farms that produced enough to sell in the grocery stores. It was either for personal consumption or sold at their road side stand. Or bought there and sold in Alberta. Most of the cold storage for produce was for tree fruits. I know the corn and potatoes were sold all through the Kootenays and the Okanagan.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GWN! said:


> In the summertime we buy all our fruits and vegetables from local farmer's markets. A bit more expensive than at the grocery store but the stuff is fresh and I find it tastes better. I also don't trust grocery stores just because they have a local sign next to the produce. The stuff never looks as fresh as at the local farmer's market.
> 
> Other than that it is more difficult to find Canadian made items. Most of our furniture is Canadian made. A couple of my guitars are. Some clothes, linen and towels also made in Canada. Some hand tools but beyond that it is a bit harder to find.
> 
> I do try and buy from Canadian merchants if I can find it and usually I do. I haven't ordered from the USA for a while except for a pedal I could not find in Canada.


One thing I find funny is at the "local" farmers market here on Sat. there is produce, mostly fruit, from B.C.. Fair enough. There are usually a lot of raspberries from the lower mainland for sale. Off a reefer truck that stopped the night before at the Co-op stores in town. The raspberries are cheaper at the Co-op.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First of all I was hoping for a much bigger list ...but its still early...

Here is a question for everyone...
We all know that we have Car assembly plants all over southern Ontario...Ford , GM , Toyota etc.

So I go to a GM dealer looking for a car.
Question....Is there any way in hell that I can ask/tell whether a particular car was assembled in Ontario?

G.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Not to many according to Industry Canada.

https://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/auto-auto.nsf/eng/am02365.html


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> So I go to a GM dealer looking for a car.
> Question....Is there any way in hell that I can ask/tell whether a particular car was assembled in Ontario?
> 
> G.


On the door sticker where the serial number is, it will tell you where the car was built. The serial number also will tell you.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

GWN! said:


> Not to many according to Industry Canada.
> 
> https://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/auto-auto.nsf/eng/am02365.html


The Camaro is no longer made in Oshawa. They have moved it to Michigan.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Jim DaddyO said:


> The Camaro is no longer made in Oshawa. They have moved it to Michigan.


It used to be built in the St-Therèse plant from 1993 to 2002 when GM shut down the plant and moved the Camaro to Oshawa in 2009 for the fifth generation. I think Oshawa lost production when the sixth generation Camaro was announced in March of this year.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think this is a great idea..i try to buy local if and at all possible...

for groceries...
we order here, and they even deliver...
http://wendysmobilemarket.com/
http://www.limestonecreamery.ca/

for guitar stuff...
http://www.godinguitars.com/ (including links to off-shoot models - guitars)
http://www.traynoramps.com/ (amps)
http://potvinguitars.com/ (guitars)
http://www.tributeaudiodesigns.com/ (pedals)
http://www.tonefordays.com/ (pickups)
http://pickupwizard.com/ (pickups - had my gibby pickup rewound here...GREAT service!!)
http://empresseffects.com/ (pedals)
http://trinityamps.com/ (amps and amp kits)
http://www.sankeyguitars.com/ (guitars)
http://www.hawleyguitars.com/ (guitars)
http://dkguitars.com/ (guitars)
http://www.xaverguitars.ca/ (guitars)
http://www.laplanteguitars.com/ (guitars)
http://nicerackcanada.com/ (rack systems, built custom)
http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/ (guitar cabs)

for pedal/guitar parts
https://abra-electronics.com/?sl=en
http://store.qkits.com/ (great walk-in service...i walk in with a parts list for pedals and can walk out in about 10mins!)

for a local whole-seller...
https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/

i use quite a few of these...and peruse the rest...this is of course not including mom and pop shops that we all like...and I'm sure there's a few I'm forgetting!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sulphur said:


> When I lived in the East Kootenays in BC, I was shocked to find that there was no produce from the area in the grocery store.
> I was all from the states, or foreign countries and Creston was a days drive away.
> All the produce from Creston was sold into the states.


Just like the lumber from BC. It all goes to the states. In Washington state, the dimensional lumber (2x4, 2x6, etc) is all Douglas Fir, it's perfectly clear, and it's all marked "product of Canada". You can't even buy fir up here any more. You could up until NAFTA took over. All we can get now is crappy old spruce.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GWN! said:


> Not to many according to Industry Canada.
> 
> https://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/auto-auto.nsf/eng/am02365.html


Didn't the Toyota Corolla production recently get moved to Mexico?
G.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Just like the lumber from BC. It all goes to the states. In Washington state, the dimensional lumber (2x4, 2x6, etc) is all Douglas Fir, it's perfectly clear, and it's all marked "product of Canada". You can't even buy fir up here any more. You could up until NAFTA took over. All we can get now is crappy old spruce.


It does? The mill my son worked at just out of Vernon does a lot of Fir and Pine. Most was sold locally, still is. I believe the mill he works at now in Cochrane does Fir and Pine also.....sold in Canada.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When it comes to gear, cars et cetera, I buy what I want regardless of where it's made.

I can't imagine buying a car, guitar or many other things simply because it was made in Canada. 

If there's an equivalent choice and all other things are equal I'll generally buy the Canadian product.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We make an effort to buy local produce during summertime but its hard to buy anything else that is not made in Canada these days. Just bought a used canoe and a Kayak last week and they where made in Canada so that made me happy. Little gestures like this helps out i guess.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

buying local doesn't mean jack shit because the businesses won't support you in return. buy what you like and can afford, free yourself of the ridiculous guilt people try to dump on you when they spout this garbage of buy canadian or buy local. i usually try to avoid places with the buy local sign in their window, it's a sure sign of some asshole running the place.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> buying local doesn't mean jack shit because the businesses won't support you in return. buy what you like and can afford, free yourself of the ridiculous guilt people try to dump on you when they spout this garbage of buy canadian or buy local. i usually try to avoid places with the buy local sign in their window, it's a sure sign of some asshole running the place.


im not arguing with anything here...all i said was, i tried to buy local...
the majority of stuff i could care less about, but food, local is better
i grew up on a farm...i know how it goes...

it is interesting though...we were talking at work one day about how China will ship for free on ebay and the majority of their websites...found out its because they WANT your business and their Gov't pays the shipping to steal away north american sales

but you're right...its all jackshit...people pay less to get things oversea...then scream about human rights and sweat shops...but...its one in the same

support who you want to support...i dont have much canadian gear, so i cant preach...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I like to support local businesses when I can and when it makes sense.

Sometimes, it's difficult. For car parts, I'd like to think I could go to one of the parts stores in this city and get what I need when it's a fairly common maintenance item. When they offer to order it for me and it will take more than a day, it doesn't make sense at all. I can order it on the Internet and wait the same amount of time and probably save a few bucks. If they just need to transfer it from the warehouse, then okay, that works.

For food, I do prefer to deal with a local farmer. There's one in Niagara-On-The-Lake that will get my business anytime I need something they sell.
They also bring in meat from Ontario producers in St Jacobs. Best. bacon. Ever.

Here's where supporting a local business pays back.

This farmers market is run by a family where the owners are almost always around.
The first time we went in there and bought a few things, the owner handed us a basket of potatoes after we checked out. Asked us to give them a try.

We have placed orders for fresh turkey and ham for Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving... One Christmas, the owner messed up and didn't order our turkey. They order only what gets ordered and nothing more. Well, he found the e-mails that he and my wife exchanged about the order and realised that it was his mistake. He then made calls and then drove to Stoney Creek in a snow storm to buy a turkey from a store that used the same supplier, delivered it to our house, and wouldn't take payment for it.

Earlier this year, we pulled into the market parking lot and realised they weren't open because they were still on off-season hours. The owner saw us and came out to greet us. He let us in to buy a few things because the computer was 'up' and he could ring in our purchase.

If you ever need produce or meat (it's frozen but orders come in weekly), check out The Fruit Shack right next to the Trius Winery.
It's not a huge store, but what's there is good stuff.
Oh, and they make amazing butter tarts and lemon tarts, too.

Sorry, if that turned into a bit of a booster for that one place, but it's a good illustration of how supporting local can be a good thing.

About the only other farmer's market we will check out is the one on Seventh Avenue in the west end of St Catharines. Always great selection and great quality. Can't recall the name. A Dutch family name, I think.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The big reason to buy local produce for me is nothing to do with cost or supporting local farmers. It is about climate change. Shipping food all over the world uses a lot of resources that don't need to be used. How much fuel is burned shipping fruit from Peru or even California or Florida? How much is used when it is shipped a couple of hundred miles? I'm not an eco fanatic but we do need to cut down on fossil fuels. Buying local produce is one easy way to help.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

work boots: STC brand ( I get them at TSC store) They are Canadian. 
Great value and great boots. 
A day is long in shit Chinese footwear.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I try to source out as many parts as I can from North American manufacturers.The red cedar for my cabinets from B.C., Hammond transformers (Canada) and some filter caps are about the only components that I can find. I still have some NOS pots and some caps / resistors from IRC but sadly most components these days I have to buy directly from the Chinese manufacturers. Don't forget about the whack of very good Canadian amp builders....plug....plug... :sFun_cheerleader2: Cheers, d


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> When I was growing up, my mother used to travel to Montreal several times a year to pick out & order clothing for the store she worked at. Montreal was where almost all the clothing sold in Canada was made. What ever happened to that industry? Did it just wither and die? is there anything left at all?
> 
> I try and avoid Walmart, try to buy Canadian or local when ever I can. What scares me is when I start reading labels at the grocery store and see "product of China" etc. It's hard to believe they importing food.


The "quartier de la guénille" or Clothing block, is still active, but no more stuff made in Mtl.
Some canadian clothing are still owned and operated by canadian families like Reitman's.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I noticed today that my life jacket was made in Canada, I forget the brand, but I like it because it doesn't interfere with my arms when I paddle or cast.

We have a share in a local community garden and pick up our allotment every Friday.

We used to bank at a local community credit union but it has just recently joined with a larger credit union, still more or less local though.

We only use salt that comes from the mine here.

2 of the last 3 Toyotas were made in Canada.

Mostly Cdn guitars, House, Beneteau, Godin, and Trainer/Yorkville amps.

Some Cdn made clothing and accessories, Tilley for example, but it's hard to get clothing made here.

Food, meats, fish, fowl, fruit and veggies, even ice cream, are mostly local.

Belts and straps etc from a Cdn craftsperson/leather worker.

Some soaps and shampoos from a local guy, others are whatever from wherever.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If it makes sense for reasons other than just Made in Canada, yes do so.
Food is usually possible--lots of meat from animals raised in Canada, veggies & fruit.

And Honey!

Gearwise:
I do have a Simon & Patrick guitar, two Garnet stencil amps & an Empress Distortion.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I generally buy where I get the best price, service or convenience. The commercial system doesn't care about me personally and I feel the same way about them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> buying local doesn't mean jack shit because the businesses won't support you in return. buy what you like and can afford, free yourself of the ridiculous guilt people try to dump on you when they spout this garbage of buy canadian or buy local. i usually try to avoid places with the buy local sign in their window, it's a sure sign of some asshole running the place.


Perhaps. It may depend on the size of the exchange, the community, or the market, and whether we're talking about goods or services. There's no way a big manufacturer gives me any individual thought, but the little guys do.

In my little corner of the service economy, insignificant as it may be, I see a loyalty between businesses and customers all the time. I regularly buy meals at the restaurants of students' families, lots of the tradespeople I've hired over the years have later sent their kids (or themselves) to me for lessons, a former student who went on to build guitars has built for me and we exchange recommendations plus I've taught his family members, music stores and I do a lot of mutual back scratching, and so on. It may be insignificant in the big scheme of things but it works on the local level for me.

Word of mouth has been my bread and butter for many years. It works best when it works both ways,

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Perhaps. It may depend on the size of the exchange, the community, or the market, and whether we're talking about goods or services. There's no way a big manufacturer gives me any individual thought, but the little guys do.
> 
> In my little corner of the service economy, insignificant as it may be, I see a loyalty between businesses and customers all the time. I regularly buy meals at the restaurants of students' families, lots of the tradespeople I've hired over the years have later sent their kids (or themselves) to me for lessons, a former student who went on to build guitars has built for me and we exchange recommendations plus I've taught his family members, music stores and I do a lot of mutual back scratching, and so on. It may be insignificant in the big scheme of things but it works on the local level for me.
> 
> ...


This. Saying that buying local or building a relationship with a customer or with a retailer is pointless is simply not true. You reap what you sow. The examples provided by others illustrate this and I have plenty of examples of my own- on both sides of the fence.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there's a well-known music store 1 block from my house. i could have bought my lil nite train from them, they carried them. i went in and saw his price. i asked him if he would price match, because his price was WAY higher than l&m. he refused. what would be the benefit for me, had i paid an extra $45 for an amp that's under $200 at both stores? what do i get for the extra money?

i bought a cable for my cab there. i needed one right then. the same cable at L&M is $25 less. seriously , that's over 1/3rd more! how is it helping ANYONE besides the store owner if i pay ridiculously higher prices for good sold in my neighborhood?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Have you done business at that store regularly? Have you developed a relationship with the owner/salesperson? Maybe he's not interested in developing a relationship with you and that's why he refused to price match? Did he or she look at it as a one time sale to a person he's never seen buying anything in the store before?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hear you cheezyridr, but it isn't a universal thing, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to buy all of my suits at Moores back when every suit they sold was Canadian-made. Now I have to go to Sears and pick through all of the Chinese ones looking - but so far I still manage to wear Canadian.

It's a war we cannot win .................... but I try - even down to our dog's rawhide chews.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There's good Canadian products at MEC. They've had to stock off-shore products as well but the Canadian stuff kicks it all over the map. More bucks but worth it if you like QUALITY outdoor clothing.

Also, lots of great Canadian amp builders, from Peters to Electroglide to PWE. And Fury and Dingwall guitars.

But I think buying from Canadian retailers is worth a bit extra too. I'd rather give a Canadian store $20 profit than giving the Walton family $15. That Canadian store will spend their $20 profit (hopefully) in Canada, and maybe on my Canadian-made product. The money cycles and doesn't just emigrate.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Observation: I don't think below is about an abstract "supporting local." I think below is about a very concrete supporting a business that WANTS your business. That's what I do, local or otherwise, period.

A recent example: looking for custom replacement boat "rain" cover. Send notes, identical requests word for word, to 6 marinas and 1 car upholstery shop. Only the car upholstery shop replied in a two week period so far and that's my only surprise -- someone actually replied! All Canadian local. Guess who is and isn't getting my business now and in the future. And lots of online places still an option for this and other related needs.




dodgechargerfan said:


> I like to support local businesses when I can and when it makes sense.
> 
> Sometimes, it's difficult. For car parts, I'd like to think I could go to one of the parts stores in this city and get what I need when it's a fairly common maintenance item. When they offer to order it for me and it will take more than a day, it doesn't make sense at all. I can order it on the Internet and wait the same amount of time and probably save a few bucks. If they just need to transfer it from the warehouse, then okay, that works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

do you guys consider Made in America to be as good or the next best thing to Made in Canada? What about Mexico? or is foreign all lumped together as foreign?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> there's a well-known music store 1 block from my house. i could have bought my lil nite train from them, they carried them. i went in and saw his price. i asked him if he would price match, because his price was WAY higher than l&m. he refused. what would be the benefit for me, had i paid an extra $45 for an amp that's under $200 at both stores? what do i get for the extra money?
> 
> i bought a cable for my cab there. i needed one right then. the same cable at L&M is $25 less. seriously , that's over 1/3rd more! how is it helping ANYONE besides the store owner if i pay ridiculously higher prices for good sold in my neighborhood?


It's all in how you hold your mouth.

You don't build relationships simply by spending money.

I do very well with my local shop.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> do you guys consider Made in America to be as good or the next best thing to Made in Canada? What about Mexico? or is foreign all lumped together as foreign?


Well, no duty on MIA or MIM...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> When I was growing up, my mother used to travel to Montreal several times a year to pick out & order clothing for the store she worked at. Montreal was where almost all the clothing sold in Canada was made. What ever happened to that industry? Did it just wither and die? is there anything left at all?
> 
> I try and avoid Walmart, try to buy Canadian or local when ever I can. What scares me is when I start reading labels at the grocery store and see "product of China" etc. It's hard to believe they importing food.


I spent twelve years producing print -- mostly junk advertising, but also some literature. 

I bought a nice suit jacket, two pairs of dress pants, two dress shirts and two silk ties. ALL MADE IN CANADA! All of it off the rack. Pant legs sewn to length, that all. I wore these clothes for twelve years as a "businessman". The Oscar de la Renta jacket still looks new today. But the pants and shirts were showing wear. 

I returned to welding when Sakatchewan was booming in the past decade.

One day, however, I returned to the same store to replace my dress clothes, and *EVERYTHING* was made in Asia. Everything. The owner, a guy my age, asked if he could help me. I said: "Have you got anything made in Canada?" 

He looked broken: "The textile industry in this country is shot." 

Everywhere I go I see people wearing the same shit as I do. Poorly fitted. Cheap thread and material. Stitched without care. Wash it a few times and throw it away.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

We support local farms and butchers, canadian craft brewers and wineries...not just surprisingly good, but fantastic...

Eff Drumpf and their exports...I'm all about protecting OUR country


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

support the best product available at a fair price. if that's your local place, awesome! but if it's not, they need to step up their game. no one subsidizes you at your job if you're not as good as the next guy. no shop owners do anything for you when times are hard. be the best or fail. if it is required of you, it should be required of all


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Today we enjoyed local bread, coffee, and steak, plus some of our own vegetables. Give thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Today we enjoyed local bread, *coffee*, and steak, plus some of our own vegetables. Give thanks.


*coffee!!*..growing in Goderich these days. Impressive!!
(Sorry...couldn't resist)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

greco said:


> *coffee!!*..growing in Goderich these days. Impressive!!
> (Sorry...couldn't resist)


 what?? really?

I try to support local business as well.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

How about southampton pedals? I'm eyeing up the 5th gear OD pedal


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I do what I can to buy local, but my limited budget restricts me somewhat. 

I just paid 30-40 each for ball joints for my CRX, when I could have ordered them from the US for 6 bucks a pop.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I have some Bryston and Classe (though they just went out of business) audio gear and Newform Research and Tetra loudspeakers which are made in Canada. Everything else I have electronics wise is not Canadian made and not much American made either.

I was looking at multistring Bartolex guitars on epay lately when I later ran across the Quebec luthier Benoit Raby who made a beautiful 11 string guitar. It would be so tempting to commission one as a retirement gift to myself. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j55V0FNqMEo
As for other products, I am still wearing my 10 year old Woods Canada parka. It is worth it to pay more for better products.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's worth paying for better products when you can afford to. Not everyone can do that all the time .


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

albert said:


>


It would be hard to fret the low E string with your thumb.


----------



## jigncraw (Aug 6, 2017)

Temple Pedal Boards are Canadian. Very well made and designed, I love mine.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I didn't go through the whole thread, but if you like P90's, get your hands on a set from Sanford Magnetics, New Brunswick winder. Just the best ever P90's I've heard. I have a pair in my PRS SE Soapbar and man do they know how to sing.

Hear them at 30:45


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GM HOT cam kit with cam, springs and 1.6 rockers for my ZZ4 crate motor - $500 from Jeggs and same price at Summit.

Went to a GM dealer where I get 30 percent off. Gave them the part number and he says 1700 but 1200 with discount and add tax to that.

I tell him I can have it shipped to my door for maybe 750 - 800.

He says he can't buy it for that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

I hope you supported local and spent the extra $500. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> He says he can't buy it for that.


he's full of shit. if you can, so can he.

i do want to mention a really fine product that comes from canada.

*kodiak work boots - *priced well, durable, about the finest boots i've ever owned. and they ship fast. i don't see me buying anyone else's boots, ever.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> he's full of shit. if you can, so can he.
> 
> i do want to mention a really fine product that comes from canada.
> 
> *kodiak work boots - *priced well, durable, about the finest boots i've ever owned. and they ship fast. i don't see me buying anyone else's boots, ever.


This is timely as i desperately need new boots. Wheres the best place to buy?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd buy Kingsley Amps and Pedals but they have a long waiting list. ( They are in Maple Ridge BC)
Also see Reilander pickups.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

If Dayton's are good enough for The Terminator, they are good enough for you. 

My last work boots (not Daytons) endured seven years of welding indoors and outdoors. They were expensive but over that period I saved hundreds, over buying what guys usually call good boots. 

I wore a pair of shoes for twelve summers (not Daytons), and didn't even change the laces.

Expensive stuff should last!!!

I WANT DAYTON VANCOUVER POLICE MOTORCYCLE BOOTS! (Drool) They will look good when I am in my wheelchair. 

_Get yer wheelchair runnin'
Head out down the hallway
Looking for a bathroom
Or whatever comes our way... (to the tune of Born to Be Wild)_


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Get yer wheelchair runnin'
> Head out down the hallway
> Looking for a bathroom
> *Or whatever comes our way...* (to the tune of Born to Be Wild)


before whatever runs down my leg ..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> This is timely as i desperately need new boots. Wheres the best place to buy?


directly from the factory. i bought the blue plus 8" boot. waterproof, insulated lite weight composite toe. right now i am working in a cramped interstitial at a children's hospital, demo ing and installing large, heavy guage duct among existing steel, conduit, piping, ect. i'm carrying/dragging/pushing heavu things all day while climbing, crawling and stepping around various mechanical and structural stuff. while i was in canada i paid alot more for these boots, (exchange rate i guess) but was worth every penny. i just bought another pair online from them not long ago. while in canada i bought them at marks. i also forgot to mention they lasted far longer than any boot i ever owned. i still have the first pair that are over 3 yrs old. i could continue to wear them for a while, but they're beyond their life span, and aren't as light as the new ones, because this model used to be steel toe, but is now composite. they're light like sneakers. i keep the old ones to wear as fishing shoes


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> If Dayton's are good enough for The Terminator, they are good enough for you.
> 
> My last work boots (not Daytons) endured seven years of welding indoors and outdoors. They were expensive but over that period I saved hundreds, over buying what guys usually call good boots.
> 
> ...


I've always like Terra boots, also Canuck proud, , but these sound phenomenal...I'm up for a new pair, will look to see if these are available out here


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I wear Dan Post boots or Tony Lama boots every day. No one here makes anything similar. Same with Stetson fur felt hats; no one makes those up here either. That's the way it is.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Products Archive | Boulet boots

Cuadra handmade men's leather and exotic skins boots from Mexico – Xixo Leather Artistry

Men’s Archives - Alberta Boot Co.

Canada West Boots

Western Felt Hats - Smithbilt Hats


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

bought a Ernie ball strap on Saturday. Made in Canada stickers on it. I was surprised.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Distortion said:


> bought a Ernie ball strap on Saturday. Made in Canada stickers on it. I was surprised.


Maybe Levys, they make a lot of straps for others. There's another strap company, Perri's, maybe them? I think Steph is Canadian as well.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I found some Levi's jeans a while back that said made in Canada. Hard to find those things anymore


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Have you done business at that store regularly? Have you developed a relationship with the owner/salesperson? Maybe he's not interested in developing a relationship with you and that's why he refused to price match? Did he or she look at it as a one time sale to a person he's never seen buying anything in the store before?


And now the owner can be sure he never will buy anything from him.



Scotty said:


> We support local farms and butchers, canadian craft brewers and *wineries*...not just surprisingly good, but fantastic...
> 
> \


Living in the Niagara Peninsula for a number of years with many wineries, I was surprised to find out that wineries can call wines "Canadian" are not all Canadian wine. The rest of the wine in the bottle is often from other countries that can ship their wine to Canada cheaper than it can be grown and harvested here. Only VQA wines are 100% Canadian content and are usually over-priced and often can't compare with wine from other countries for a lot less.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I found some Levi's jeans a while back that said made in Canada. Hard to find those things anymore


Levi’s Jeans has been a long standing institution in American clothing. Making jeans since 1874, named after its originator, Levi Strauss. Since then Levi’s has been the number one name associated with denim and jeans. Although Levi’s is still headquartered in San Francisco, California, like most jeans manufacturers, greater than 99% of their jeans are imported. Levi’s Jeans – Still Made in USA?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> When I was growing up, my mother used to travel to Montreal several times a year to pick out & order clothing for the store she worked at. Montreal was where almost all the clothing sold in Canada was made. What ever happened to that industry? Did it just wither and die? is there anything left at all?
> 
> I try and avoid Walmart, try to buy Canadian or local when ever I can. What scares me is when I start reading labels at the grocery store and see "product of China" etc. It's hard to believe they importing food.


My mom ran a clothing store. The clothes weren't made there - Montreal was just the port of entry (foreign brands, foreign made). Buyers would go there to get merchandise before everyone else would buy it up. I'm sure there was some manufacturing there as well (export as well as import), but we have/ had that here in Toronto too. My studio is round back the McGregor Socks main office (not sure if they manufacture there or not).


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

mens underwear Canada | clothing for men


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

LanceT said:


> mens underwear Canada | clothing for men


Whoohoo! I"m buyin'!!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I love this thread!


----------

